# Gunsmith around Newnan or even Stone Mtn or Union City?



## ucfireman (Oct 2, 2019)

I bought an old double barrel shogun a few years back. All I know about it is its old and has "hammers". I dont know if its safe to shoot. Would like to have a smith look at it and give me their thoughts on if its safe to try, what ammo and if it needs repairs. 
Anyone know someone that knows old shotguns? It is a break action with double triggers.
I dont have it in front of me so I dont know the make or model.


----------



## BeerThirty (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob's Custom in Palmetto.  Here's his website. 

He an old school gun smith and knows what he's doing.

http://www.bobscustomfirearms.com/


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 2, 2019)

I had seen his signs, Thought they were just old signs from an old business. Glad he is still there will check him out.


----------



## HughW2 (Oct 2, 2019)

Roger Ferrell
Fayetteville, GA
ACGG: American Custom Gunmakers Guild
He is excellent! Does everything from basic varmint guns to high end target rifles, deer and big game.  Does a lot of African game rifles.  Excellent gunsmith.  Good and reasonable for the work he does.  Outstanding stock maker.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 10, 2020)

Stopped in at Bobs today. Said he wont/cant work on the shotgun. Said the old guns like that are "death trap" due to not being able to take the pressure of modern powders. 
May try Roger next week.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 10, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> Stopped in at Bobs today. Said he wont/cant work on the shotgun. Said the old guns like that are "death trap" due to not being able to take the pressure of modern powders.
> May try Roger next week.



Bummer. Sorry he couldn't help you out.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 26, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> Stopped in at Bobs today. Said he wont/cant work on the shotgun. Said the old guns like that are "death trap" due to not being able to take the pressure of modern powders.
> May try Roger next week.


Saw you post and wondered if you went to see Roger. If you did, I would like to know about him because I am considering sending him a job on my 7 MM RM.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 26, 2020)

Have not, After talking with Bob it sounded like most gunsmiths wont touch an old hammer shotgun due to the liability of folks using modern ammo.
Cant say I don't blame them but?
Honestly kind of forgot about it because it sits in the cabinet until I clean the other guns then I think about it and getting it looked at.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Mar 1, 2020)

Does anyone know if Bob can open chokes on shotguns?


----------

